# Toddler Guineas....



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

so, for one, i'm going to be gone for another week- again... -_-"

Next, Butter, my guinea pig, is acting like a five year old. He's one of those very shy, sweet, curious and fat pigs. He likes to run when i try too hold him  so i've been trying to train him to know that i won't do anything bad to him  every time i can pick him up and cuddle without much fuss, he gets a special treat, and of course he's LOVES this (cuddles and food? you can't beat that ;P) ...
a few minutes ago i decided to cuddle for a little bit, and he was being a big sweetheart, so i gave him a yoggi (treat). placing him back he looked at me with his nose in the air, so i scratch his head. He did not like this. he got up on his haunches and squeaked at me. i say "no, Butter, you just got your treat." He looks at me some more with big, bright eyes. "No, Butter, you just had one. Later" Butter absolutely FREAKS OUT and starts running around the cage squeaking his heart out, throwing a fit. This then gets Nutter, my other pig, upset, too... i sigh and rattle the jar of yoggies so they hear me. Butter stops and watches, hypnotized by the food. "No. Later. You had yours already..."

butter- "Meep?"

me- "NO."

butter- :C ...

me- *glare

butter- :'C

me-  ...

*long, sorrowful pause*

oh, fine.

butter- :razz:

pigs... *rolls eyes




these are my babies :3

Butter, the toddler...









Nutter, the relaxed one...


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Very cute, I never realy liked pigs, much more a rat person, didn't realise they had such intelegent personalitys, you may have changed my mind about them.


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

hmmmm, I always thought guinea pigs were boring...you just made them sound super uber cute LOL


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

aww!!! They are soo cute!!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Ahaha! "Meep!" That's _so _accurate.


----------

